# Metal noise when accelerating



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Noticed that under acceleration I'm hearing a slight metal noise which appears to be coming from the front right.

It sounds like a coin or metal ring spinning on a table before it comes to rest. It's not there when not accelerating.

Got an Audi technician out on a test drive who heard it and it's now booked in for further investigation (plus to get the wheel hubs painted as they've rusted). Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Will they paint the wheel hubs for free? how did they take it when you asked them to do this. Mine have rusted and was just thinking I might ask them?


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

stumardy said:


> Will they paint the wheel hubs for free? how did they take it when you asked them to do this. Mine have rusted and was just thinking I might ask them?


It's a 'common' fault, yet Audi UK haven't acknowledged it yet. See here: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1180106

The technician said it's dirt/stones hitting the hub and causing it, though I insisted it wasn't right and expect it to be fixed under warranty.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

MarcF-TT said:


> Noticed that under acceleration I'm hearing a slight metal noise which appears to be coming from the front right.
> 
> It sounds like a coin or metal ring spinning on a table before it comes to rest. It's not there when not accelerating.
> 
> Got an Audi technician out on a test drive who heard it and it's now booked in for further investigation (plus to get the wheel hubs painted as they've rusted). Any ideas what it could be?


Your metal noise may be this known issue:
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1113921&p=6292074&hilit=Metallic#p6292074

Audi will not do anything about it if this is your issue.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

can_quattro said:


> Your metal noise may be this known issue:
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1113921&p=6292074&hilit=Metallic#p6292074
> 
> Audi will not do anything about it if this is your issue.


Had a good look around before posting this. Quite a few describe the metallic sound on the Golf/A3 like a ball bouncing around in a jar. This is definitely not the sound mine is making. It's a constant sound when accelerating. Interesting that another has posted on this forum before.

It's not loud and can't really hear it over the engine, just wanted to run it past a technician to make sure everything was in order.

@Leegaryhall - still got the noise?


----------



## TTSTEALTH (May 4, 2016)

I have this same problem, light metallic spinning noise heard under light throttle.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Does the sound start as soon as the boost comes in?


----------



## TTSTEALTH (May 4, 2016)

for mine its just when your off bosst really at low throttle, I have a subsequent noise on boost with a vibration and squeak noise fairly faint to moderate, does not seem to be the turbo or induction, probably something loose in the engine bay, comes in at 4000 rpm. anyone else had something similar?


----------

